# Deer or Ducks?



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll give deer 2 days worth but that's it! Hunting just got good around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Ducks for me, if I want a deer I can just pick one up off of I-69....


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Friday, Saturday...Deer. Ducks after that


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

divers down said:


> i'll give deer 2 days worth but that's it! Hunting just got good around here.
> _posted via mobile device_


x 2


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

deer hunting for the first time in years this weekend. my stand is near the water though so i can see/hear ducks moving.

i'm bringing my duck equipment in case i realize deer hunting still sucks.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

bender said:


> deer hunting for the first time in years this weekend. my stand is near the water though so i can see/hear ducks moving.
> 
> i'm bringing my duck equipment in case i realize deer hunting still sucks.


It does I am giving it to 9am


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

asked my boss, who trophy hunts bucks, to get me a deer. I'm picking uit up from the processor this afternoon. All ducks for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Deer fri then back to ducks sat.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Ducks. What's a deer? Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Callin for a sw wind all weekend which means slowwww duck hunting where I hunt so deer for me. Got a field loaded up with honkers but no sense goin in there and busting it up by myself. Gonna let it sit a week when I'll have more gunners with me


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Definitely ducks, deer are much too hard to knock down with steel #2's, and they don't decoy for $h!t!.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Ducks in the morning, deer in the evenings.

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm a deer hunter trying to become a duck hunter. So hopefully I can take a deer and then try the ducks while everyone else is still at deer camp.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> I'm a deer hunter trying to become a duck hunter. So hopefully I can take a deer and then try the ducks while everyone else is still at deer camp.


Don't do it!!! It becomes a mess juggling deer and ducks!! Learn from my mistakes lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Friday for deer and that's it...then back to duck hunting.


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hopefully everyone is hunting deer from now on so I can have the managed area to myself. :lol:


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

After a very good week of ducks  I will take Fri & Sat off for deer but then back at the quack on Sun!


----------



## I Love My Wife (Oct 27, 2013)

Deer only cause they're in my back yard and ducks are 2 hours away.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Deer!!! Never seen the thrill of hunting "pond pigeons"... Besides, backstraps wrapped in bacon taste better than liver anyway. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Opening morning for deer. Still can't beat the excitement of being in the woods knowing every other knucklehead is out pushing deer around. Deer camp is still one of the few pastimes that doesn't change. Since I quit bowhunting, I enjoy a day or two in the woods. After that it's boring.

After Fri, depends on the weather either deer or ducks.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Deer!!! Never seen the thrill of hunting "pond pigeons"... Besides, backstraps wrapped in bacon taste better than liver anyway.


:cwm27:


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll be duck hunting at the crack of dawn friday morning..

If I had private property i'd deer hunt, but its too crazy on state land. :tdo12:

There will be people in the woods that shouldn't have a gun..


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Deer!!! Never seen the thrill of hunting "pond pigeons"... Besides, backstraps wrapped in bacon taste better than liver anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol pond pigeons....nice one. You can have your feral pellet pooping bloated road side carcass goats! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

black dog said:


> I'll be duck hunting at the crack of dawn friday morning..
> 
> If I had private property i'd deer hunt, but its too crazy on state land. :tdo12:
> 
> There will be people in the woods that shouldn't have a gun..


There'll be people in the woods that shouldn't even be in the woods!
I've been debating it all week..a southwest wind isn't great for me but since I discovered somebody couldn't find anyplace better for their treestand than 50 yards from mine (seriously) I'll be on the water tomorrow


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

You can't eat antlers. Make it a quickie and bust the first tail that comes into your sights. Then back to doing quack. 

I am staying on the ducks, I usually see more deer when I am duck hunting than I ever did when deer hunting, so I might keep an orange hat in the bag, just in case. A load of #3 at ten yards will prolly work just fine.


----------



## greenheadsmacker (Aug 14, 2008)

lefty421 said:


> Definitely ducks, deer are much too hard to knock down with steel #2's, and they don't decoy for $h!t!.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I took a guy and his kid out hunting for first time. Turns out he owns a deer farm. All the free venison I want. Best trade I ever made


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

jonesy16 said:


> Lol pond pigeons....nice one. You can have your feral pellet pooping bloated road side carcass goats!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol.....THATS HILARIOUS... I can't stop laughing.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Pond pigeons and ditch goats!! This is awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Unfortunately for me, this weekend I'll probably not be able to hunt at all...

But I have yet to buy a deer tag.......ever. :evilsmile


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> Lol pond pigeons....nice one. You can have your feral pellet pooping bloated road side carcass goats!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



That's a fancy way of saying *SWAMP DONKEY*. :lol:


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Should've been Deer hunting a month now, I worked way too hard for a handful of ducks. Gonna Deer hunt until I see good duck numbers.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tron322 said:


> Should've been Deer hunting a month now, I worked way too hard for a handful of ducks. Gonna Deer hunt until I see good duck numbers.


Lol where are you hunting? I've been seeing great number of ducks.....as for shooting them thats another story


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

It's off to Canada for ducks for me..


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Deer rhymes with queer, just sayin. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Jimw said:


> Deer rhymes with queer, just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Duck rhymes with suck, just saying

Lol I hunt both so I am un biased

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Renegade07 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm gonna be chasing steel all weekend, seasons closed for ducks up here and i haven't done any scouting for deer this year.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> Lol where are you hunting? I've been seeing great number of ducks.....as for shooting them thats another story


Mostly Leelanau county, saw about fifty ducks total in Benzie county Sat and Sunday morning last week. About 40 in grand traverse in the bay. Only four good opportunities, connected with 2.

Also hunted each opener and Wood duck numbers were scary low everywhere I hunted. ( munuscong, haymarsh, allegan) ussuaally woodies keep us hunting, most years easy to see 100 woodies. Allegan we saw maybe five, haymarsh about 30, munuscong maybe 30 (all opening morning) I hope it was just the late summer, still had frost advisories up here in Leelanau in June, I learned duck hunting sucks with no woodies, now I am waiting for everything to freeze, concentrate the remaining ducks in my spot.

Glad youre seeing them, when i do the duck gear is coming out, my hope is thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

I love duck hunting more than anything but it just doesnt feel right not being in a stand on nov 15th. So ill be there, with the .44mag. When I get back next week itll be walleye and perch during the week and ducks on the weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tron322 said:


> Mostly Leelanau county, saw about fifty ducks total in Benzie county Sat and Sunday morning last week. About 40 in grand traverse in the bay. Only four good opportunities, connected with 2.
> 
> Also hunted each opener and Wood duck numbers were scary low everywhere I hunted. ( munuscong, haymarsh, allegan) ussuaally woodies keep us hunting, most years easy to see 100 woodies. Allegan we saw maybe five, haymarsh about 30, munuscong maybe 30 (all opening morning) I hope it was just the late summer, still had frost advisories up here in Leelanau in June, I learned duck hunting sucks with no woodies, now I am waiting for everything to freeze, concentrate the remaining ducks in my spot.
> 
> Glad youre seeing them, when i do the duck gear is coming out, my hope is thanksgiving weekend.


I feel around TC is a tough area to hunt....I'll prolly be moving up there in a few years....just not the numbers of birds like the Saginaw bay. I can't comment on divers up there though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

